# A question



## foerestedwarrior (1 Dec 2004)

Do they teach you guys the principle sof leadership on any leader ship courses??

I was in at my unit doing admin stuff, and the local army cadets were there, and I watched them form up and stuff, while I waited for someone with keys to show up(long story). Well the section commanders(?) had some of the worst drill i have ever seen. They had to obviously know how to do it, but are they not taught to always be presentable and have perfect drill while in front of their troops?


----------



## Docherty (1 Dec 2004)

It depends on the Corp and the Standards the Corp had put out. But yes Section Commanders should have good drill. There is a Leadership Po in our system too.


----------



## sgt_mandal (2 Dec 2004)

Leadership is one of those "purple" PO's. All the elements have it in their handbooks. There is no excuse for not doing their drill the best they can.


----------



## Burrows (2 Dec 2004)

It kind of like hearing them say...you need to polish your boots/do something and then they proceed to say...I know mine are not a good example but....


----------



## MCpl ??????? (3 Dec 2004)

i agree my officers could work on their drill but they are being hippocrits and saying we need to work on ours


----------



## Burrows (3 Dec 2004)

MCpl Jackson said:
			
		

> i agree my officers could work on their drill but they are being hippocrits and saying we need to work on ours



Ah but the question is who is more in the public eye with bad drill?  the cadets? or the officers?


----------



## patt (3 Dec 2004)

Burrows said:
			
		

> Ah but the question is who is more in the public eye with bad drill?   the cadets? or the officers?



The cadets but the officers need to also be good at it so they can lead by example


----------



## Burrows (3 Dec 2004)

Yes that is correct patty.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (3 Dec 2004)

intresting


----------

